# Neutered Male Rat Needs Home In SoCal



## JellyBeansFiend (Apr 10, 2015)

I recently adopted neutered male rat that is unfortunately not getting along with my girls, so I'm hoping that someone might want a neutered male rat that can give him the love and happiness of other rats as he is currently in a cage alone. (He's not aggressive, but rather it's my girl ratties) I've named him James, but you're more than welcome to rename him, provided you can give him a loving (and rat company) home. There is a 20$ rehoming fee, but if you can provide evidence and answer questions related to rat care, I'd be willing to work things out. I live in Santa Barbara, CA but I'm more than willing to drive out to LA (as I visit there often for family). He's about 3-4 months old, and may or may not be a husky rat - check out the pictures. He is also quite skittish and shy still, but very handle able. Please PM me or rely to this thread if you have any more questions.


----------

